# GlusterFS on FreeBSD



## murias (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm hoping someone has some recent experience with GlusterFS around here, as Gluster is constantly being worked on and keeps improving.

I know that there are no current port or packages for Gluster for FreeBSD.
That said I have found this over at freebsdwiki http://www.freebsdwiki.net/index.php/GlusterFS.  But it is pushing two years old.

Wondering if anyone might have any more up to date information about installing Gluster, or is that link the Holy Grail at the moment on its installation.

Thank you.
Murias


----------



## bmimatt (Nov 16, 2012)

Hey Murias,


Gluster will only run using fuse.  I have given several weeks worth of tweaking and testing for a busy
Apache/nginx DocRoot mounted on a dozen machines running amd64 8.1 and here are my conclusions: 

1. does not work well with large directories (UFS on nodes), latency becomes abysmal.
2. does not scale well (the server node) with many "volume" nodes - over 12 with a lot of FS writes it started lagging badly.
3. it seems to run better on Linux, but much higher version, with many improvements and no fuse.

I have also tried MooseFS, and had much better results.  Not exactly what I needed for that particular deployment, but much better overall.
I ended up going with a commercial NAS mounted over NFS3 and that setup is still running like a champ, despite occasional massive spikes in traffic and resulting IO. 

If you find a FOSS solution that runs and scales on FreeBSD, I would love to hear about it, I think it's about time we have a proper distributed and scalable FS for FreeBSD.  I may know people/businesses who could donate money to help further the right project.

Good luck and if you need to translate any MooseFS documentation from Polish, let me know.

Cheers,
Matt


----------

